# Drivers for HCL K21 PDC



## nedun_cheran (Jan 28, 2011)

Dear friends
I am using a HCL Leaptop, K21 - PDC Model, with Motherboard HCL T12Rg-H (as per PC Wizard 2010), Audio = ATI Technologies SB600 High Definition Audio
  Kindly help me for the drivers. I am using it without Graphics and Audio, due to reformatting.
chipset is ATI RS400/RC400/RC410. HCL is not having any drivers in its website. Laptop is just 2 and Half year old.
Is any of our forum member is having the Motherboard CD, please contact me, or
guide me from where I can get it?
Regards

KLN Cheran
kln.cheran@gmail.com
+919941761588


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2011)

what are u using ?? Xp??Vista?? Linux???

Try Drivers here- all versions of Windows...do anitivirus scan once though before using 

Driver HCL Laptop Series K21 PDC Notebook for Windows XP-Vista-7 | DriversTools


----------

